# I wanted an aquarium stand..



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2010)

And after pricing some and looking around, I decided I would try my hand at making one.  With the help of my uncle and his shop which is loaded with all sorts of woodworking goodies, this is the end result.  I've got about $60 bucks in the whole thing and the satisfaction of knowing "we" built it how I wanted it. 

I'm proud of how it turned out.  It's 13" deep, 37" wide, and 32" high.  It'll fit my 35gal aquarium just perfect... with plenty of storage area for my food, filters, etc...

Framed and closed in...







Top and bottoms trimmed up with a 1" recess for the aquarium to fit into...






Doors attached, nail holes patched and sanded.  Doors are recessed 3/8ths of an inch into the frame, with the doors trimmed in to give a recessed look, with channels cut every 2" to give some contrast.






All together, with three coats of paint and ready for the aquarium!


----------



## K80 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dude that looks great.  The knobs seem to be a little to centered on each door but other than that it looks a good or better than most any store bought stand.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty work - post a pic when you install the tank.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2010)

K80 said:


> Dude that looks great.  The knobs seem to be a little to centered on each door but other than that it looks a good or better than most any store bought stand.


Thanks. I think the fish will be proud to sit on it! 

The knobs are centered, left to right.  It's the shadow that's cast that makes them look off.

If you are talking about the up and down, I wanted them up high so that they would be easier to reach and my TV stand looks about the same, which is how I wanted this to turn out. The knobs on my TV stand are a bit high as well and just above center.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Pretty work - post a pic when you install the tank.


Will do.  I gotta get a hood with lights for the aquarium, so it'll be another week or so before I get it looking "right".


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya want to make one for a 75 gal aquarium??? 
I have a 55 that has a similar stand, it's oak. but the 75 I inherited 2 years ago.. have it on 2 end tables.. but would like to have a stand made for it.  

Looks good... & post some pics of the aquarium when ya get it together.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 12, 2010)

That turned out great!!! Beats the heck outta buying one!!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 12, 2010)

Man that looks great! It is always better to build stuff yourself.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 12, 2010)

That looks nice.  Should last forever.


----------



## arcame (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice work sir.  lets see some pics with the tank on it.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2010)

Great job!!! Looks fantastic! No doubt you will enjoy your aquarium even more so knowing you made the stand. I imagine you had a good time with your uncle too while making it.


----------



## Derek Edge (Feb 12, 2010)

Man that looks great!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful piece of furniture!  Great job!


----------



## K80 (Feb 12, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Thanks. I think the fish will be proud to sit on it!
> 
> The knobs are centered, left to right.  It's the shadow that's cast that makes them look off.
> 
> If you are talking about the up and down, I wanted them up high so that they would be easier to reach and my TV stand looks about the same, which is how I wanted this to turn out. The knobs on my TV stand are a bit high as well and just above center.



The height of the knobs are perfect!  Don't pay my criticism to much attention as I'm a perfectionist that over analyzes everything and can find a flaw in pert near everything so when I give props you've done good


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 12, 2010)

That is better than a store bought stand!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome man.  Looks good.  I have a 75 gal that I made a stand for.  It's much better to build things yourself.  My stand was taller than normal because I dont like having to bend over too much to look at the fish.  I tore the stand apart to adapt it to a 120 gal. acrylic.  I need to sell all my stuff to fund a Colorado elk trip.  If you need anything let me know, maybe we could help each other out.  And by the way, I like the black!  Cant wait to see pics of the full set up!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 13, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:
			
		

> Ya want to make one for a 75 gal aquarium???
> I have a 55 that has a similar stand, it's oak. but the 75 I inherited 2 years ago.. have it on 2 end tables.. but would like to have a stand made for it.
> 
> Looks good... & post some pics of the aquarium when ya get it together.





Cover the costs of lumber and a little bit of my time and we may be able to work something out. 

My wife threatened to toss my aquarium out if I didn't get it on something different.  It was on an old coffee table.  In picture below...   The wife said something had to change, or I'd find the aquarium in the yard! 

To the left of the picture, you can see my entertainment center... I'll get better pictures of it all later.

Thanks y'all!  Can't wait to get it all set up!  It's still sitting in my uncles shop... He's gonna start chargin' me storage if I don't move it!  

The title of this picture is "torture"... Knowing food is "right there" and can't do a thing about it!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 13, 2010)

K80 said:


> The height of the knobs are perfect!  Don't pay my criticism to much attention as I'm a perfectionist that over analyzes everything and can find a flaw in pert near everything so when I give props you've done good


I'm a perfectionist as well and hate it. 

I can show you every spot on that stand that I should have done a little bit more sanding on!   

Thanks again y'all... I can't wait to get it all put up with pictures and stuff. I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 13, 2010)

Hookedonhunting said:


> Awesome man.  Looks good.  I have a 75 gal that I made a stand for.  It's much better to build things yourself.  My stand was taller than normal because I dont like having to bend over too much to look at the fish.  I tore the stand apart to adapt it to a 120 gal. acrylic.  I need to sell all my stuff to fund a Colorado elk trip.  If you need anything let me know, maybe we could help each other out.  And by the way, I like the black!  Cant wait to see pics of the full set up!


Thanks!  Not sure what all I'll need yet.  I'm going to go by petsmart in Canton this evening and look around.  Right now all I'm needing is a hood and river rock... I think I have about everything else I need... 'cept fish!


----------



## EON (Feb 13, 2010)

Great looking stand HG, looks allot more pratical that the medal stand mine sets on.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 13, 2010)

dang delt thats some fine work brother


----------



## contender* (Feb 13, 2010)

Good lookin stand!!! Did that cat get into the aquarium and eat all your fish?


----------



## speechless33759 (Feb 13, 2010)

That's pretty nice. I've been wanting one for myself, but don't have the know how on what to do. Grats on a pretty nice stand. I've got a bunch of planted tank equipment that I need to get up and going.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 15, 2010)

contender* said:


> Good lookin stand!!! Did that cat get into the aquarium and eat all your fish?




Surprisingly, the cats have only claimed one fish.. and they didn't eat it.  Just knocked it out of the water and played with it.  We didn't know this until the next morning though.. so the fish didn't survive and the cats got some "outside" time for a while!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 15, 2010)

Good looking work Delton! I love to make stuff like that when I have the time. I have wanted to make a storage chest for the bedroom for 2 years now. Would love to have that mossy oak paneling inset on it but can't find the stuff now.  
And that cat has GROWN!! She sure turned into a pretty kitty.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 15, 2010)

gadeerwoman said:


> Good looking work Delton! I love to make stuff like that when I have the time. I have wanted to make a storage chest for the bedroom for 2 years now. Would love to have that mossy oak paneling inset on it but can't find the stuff now.
> And that cat has GROWN!! She sure turned into a pretty kitty.




Thanks Sandra.. She is even bigger now.  We had her fixed, finally, last year after her 3rd pride..  

She's just as lovin' as can be.. and her son "Spencer" that we kept from her last litter, is just as lovin'... Couldn't ask for two cooler cats!


----------



## secondseason (Feb 15, 2010)

That turned out really great!!!  Good job!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2010)

Spent the better 1/2 of last night getting the aquarium down, cleaned, old stand out of the way, and new stand in.. re-rocked, filled up, etc...

Here is the end result.  Now I need to get a hood! 

The pictures ain't the best, but maybe you'll get the idea of what it looks like...

Straight on...







From the side, so you can see why I wanted it black.  It's hard to see the channels in the entertainment center door... but that's why I cut them into the stand door.






Thanks for the comments y'all.  I'm proud of how it turned out. )


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 6, 2010)

Done and lit...

The plecto is huge!  I wish I knew of someone with a bigger tank that would take him...

Would Petsmart, or another pet store swap out more fish, for the value of him?  I don't even know what he's worth.. 

Here it is from the front and side..


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 6, 2010)

That thing looks *Great* Delton! Congrats!


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2010)

looks great!

im pretty sure petsmart does not take fish, or trade them. but most small "ma and pa" type fish stores should. he's a giant!

odds are petsmart would just kill it anyway.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 10, 2010)

Does he still eat algae? Looks like hes suckin the green outta the glass!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 13, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> Does he still eat algae? Looks like hes suckin the green outta the glass!




He east sumpin'!  He's constantly suckin' on the rocks or glass!  

I need to get rid of him, but can't find anyone that wants him...


----------



## humantermite (Apr 24, 2010)

*Nice job*

The stand and tank look grate!  But that south-paw guitar also got my eye.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 24, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> He east sumpin'!  He's constantly suckin' on the rocks or glass!
> 
> I need to get rid of him, but can't find anyone that wants him...



As long as the water stays above 60 deg he would do well in a koi pond until winter!I put my African cichlids out to color up for the winter.


----------



## arcame (Apr 24, 2010)

that turned out nice. one question, how did you get that turkey in the other tank?


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 25, 2010)

Delton, That stand looks great dude. You done gave me an idea now...geez I'll never get finished makin sawdust...


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 28, 2010)

arcame said:


> that turned out nice. one question, how did you get that turkey in the other tank?


Very carefully...


----------

